# dansguardian error on installation of FreeBSD 8



## Orige (Feb 11, 2010)

In certain part of the installation the system can not find the package autoconf-2.62.
In version 7.2 the installation occurs normally, but here he can not find such a package.

How do I complete the installation of dansguardian?

By the way, someone has a good tutorial for the integration of dansguardian + squid + clamav?


Thanks


----------



## paean (Feb 11, 2010)

Can you provide a more precise error message?

I'm running FreeBSD 8-STABLE and autoconf-2.62 runs fine on it. Lets start with the obvious. Have you tried to manually install autoconf from ports?


----------



## Orige (Apr 20, 2010)

Man, this error was solved.
I updated my ports tree and try to install the software again.

```
freebsd-update fetch install
portsnap fetch extract
```

Its alright now.


Thanks.
See ya


----------

